# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Vídeo Nemátodo.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno como os prometí aquí esta el vídeo del nemátodo.

Nematodo,es un gusano cilíndrico, es el nombre común de cualquier miembro de un filo de gusanos no segmentados, que pueden ser terrestres, de agua dulce o marinos. Los gusanos cilíndricos están distribuidos por casi todo el mundo.
Muchos son dañinos para para la salud, ya que viven como parásitos de plantas y animales, incluidos los seres humanos.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ese es el que los niños tenían hace algunas décadas en algunas ocasiones ¿no Francisco? Lombrices se decían.

 Ahora ¿es tabién para el que se desparasitan los perros principalmente?

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Miguel el genero es igual que estos dos parásitos que indica pero la especie no creo, esta muestra de agua la he recogido de un charco de lluvia, son bastantes normales.
Existen mas de 25000 especies diferentes registradas y seguro que habrá mas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

